# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  1100 CIT on Class 3 patient at 9 months post-op

## CIT

Hi fellow forum viewers,

Attached are photos recently sent to us from a patient who came to our clinic in the summer of 08. The patient is of asian decent and is a class 3 with straight, medium coarse, dark brown hair. The patients goal was to thicken the frontal hair line and add coverage to the temple regions. The patient was treated with approx. 1100 CIT grafts over one day.  CIT shares some likeness to FUE, but is different in many aspects.  CIT allows patients to avoid the linear scar associated with strip (FUT) hair transplant method.  Our approach to restoring the hair line is to use finer hair and delicate placement of single hair follicular units. At 9 months post-op the patient is truly satisfied with the result and so are we. This patient can expect to see even more grow over the next 4 months. Stay tuned to www.forhair.com

----------


## Jkel

CIt, will you be adding his progress pictures to this thread and do you have any video? This guy looks exceptional for 9 months!

----------


## CIT

Jkel,

In the next couple weeks, we expect to publish more photos.  No video on this case at the moment, but you can expect to see new CIT video results posted in the next couple of days on www.forhair.com. This patient is content with the new growth and we will absolutely keep the community updated with the progress of this case.

----------

